# commande tactile iPod nano bloquée



## missmarine (5 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai depuis 3 ans un ipod nano je ne sais malheureusement pas quelle génération. Je ne l'ai pas utilisé pendant 2 mois et je l'ai rechargé récemment mais je rencontre des problèmes avec la commande tactile. Ca ne fonctionne plus. Que je click ou passe mon doigt pour dérouler le menu : RIEN. bloqué. J'ai restauré mais toujours rien. J'ai tenté après avoir consulté le site et il disait de réinitialiser en déconnectant et re-connectant la touche HOLd du dessus puis presser pendant 6 à 10 secondes ces deux touches en même temps mais là encore le logo "Apple" n'apparait pas comme indiqué. Que dois-je faire? Y-a-t-il une solution? 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour tous vos précieux conseils. 

Marine


----------

